# HTPC GeForce GTX 650 Ti HDMI Audio through Receiver



## Stretcher25 (Nov 22, 2011)

My equipment consists of a Yamaha RX-A2000 receiver, Samsung LED TV, and a Epson 5010 projector all connected through HDMI cables. The HTPC is running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit. All worked fine when it first was setup, when playing a movie or audio from the HTPC it went into the RX-A2000 and sounded great. When I moved the mouse over the speaker icon in the task bar it showed the RX-A2000 as the sound device being used which was right. This all worked when either the TV or projector was on.

Now for the issue, weeks later it is no longer working and don't know what happened. When just the HTPC and receiver are on the audio shows the RX-A2000 as the sound device. As soon as I turn on the TV or projector the sound shows one of these as the sound device which is not right. Why is the receiver being bypassed? I want the audio from the HTPC to always send the audio using the RX-A2000 as the sound device. Also, when the TV or projector is on, in the sound device list the RX-A2000 disappears from the list. Any insight of this issue would greatly be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Stretcher - this can be insanely frustrating. I used the same graphics card on an HTPC with a Marantz receiver and LG TV at one point and had some similar issues. Every setup will behave differently, but mine was very picky about the order in which I turned on each component. If I didn't get it right, I got no picture at all to the TV and no sound to the receiver, even though all three components were powered on and connected properly. The HDMI/HDCP handshake seems to be the source of many issues between HTPC and other HT components. Did you do any software or driver updates on the HTPC before you started having this problem? If that is the case, you may be able to revert back to older versions to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Stretcher25 (Nov 22, 2011)

I never have an issue with the TV displaying the HTPC. The only problem that's happening is if the sound device switching from the receiver to the TV when turning the TV on. When I turn the TV off, the sound device on the HTPC goes back to the receiver. When the receiver and HTPC are on, the receiver is the default sound device. When I turn on the TV, the receive disappears from the listing of device and the TV appears as the default sound device. I want the TV when turning on or off to not effect the HTPC in changing the sound device.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Strange problem. It sounds like an HDMI settings could be the issue. Have you tried disabling audio return channel on the tv? Also maybe try disabling HDMI pass through on receiver (if it has it).

BTW, I have a similar issue with my setup. If I change input source on my receiver to, say, BD/DVD and then back to PC, the PC will occasionally list my audio device Onkyo TX-NR809 as not installed. I then need to log out / log in for receiver to be detected. 

It seems that many of the "advanced" features of HDMI cause more headaches than they are worth.

When I had only HDMI 1.1 devices, I had none of these handshake (or other) issues.


----------

